# Will anything speed up recovery for a broken wrist?



## Daari (Mar 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if HGH or CJC-1295+GHRP-6 would assist the healing process if I've fractured my wrist? It's been fractured for almost 6 months now, and I've even had an operation (they put a screw in my risk). But It's still not healing well, and thus I cannot train (except legs).

If it helps - I am 28 years old, and weigh around 90kg

Is there anything that will help? Any help is much appreciated.

Thankyou


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/72554-gh-speed-up-healing.html

hav a look at the link above,. it may help you abit..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lay off the *****ng dude...lol


----------



## BOND77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi mate,

I suggest using IGF-1 R3 LONG. Do lots of research on this peptide first before using, you won't regret it. Good luck.


----------

